# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  مشكل در ساختن user control و استفاده در نرم افزار wincc

## MEGANMEGAN

سلام دوستان
من يك user control به وسيله visual studio 2010  ساخته ام ولي هنگام استفاده از ان در نرم افزار wincc پيغام زير نمايش داده مي شود:
the selected object does not a .net assembly
شايان ذكر است كه من يك سورس كد دارم كه هنگام استفاده از dll ان در wincc اين error را نمي دهد و به راحتي مي توان از ان استفاده كرد
فكر ميكنم مشكل من اين است كه من روند ساخت user control  را به خوبي و دقيق نمي دانم
در صورت ممكن بصورت مرحله به مرحله و يا با شكل توضيح دهيد
اين مشكل بزرگي برايم شده و نزديك 1 هفته است كه درگير مي باشم

----------

